# [Review] Asus Crosshair IV Formula



## rabensang (2. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich bei Asus, für die freundliche Bereitstellung des Testsamples bedanken.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​




*Inhalt:

* 

*Einleitung*
*Spezifikationen  / Features*
*Verpackung  / Lieferumfang*
*Impressionen  / Layout*
*Bios*
*Spannungen  / Parameter*
 
*Testsystem*
*Leistungsaufnahme*
*Temperaturen*
*Overclocking*
*Maximaler Referenztakt*

*Maximaler Speichertakt*

*Maximaler HT- und Northbridgetakt*
 
*Software*
*Turbo V Evo*
*Turbo V*

*Turbo-Key*

*CPU-Level-Up*
 
*Anwendungs-Benchmarks*
*Super Pi*
*wPrime 1.55*
*Hexus Pifast*
*MaxxMem*
*True Crypt*
*x264*
*7-Zip*
*WinRar*
*HD-Tach*
*Cinebench R10*
*Cinebench R11.5*
*Aquamark 3*
*Unigine Heaven 2.0*
*3D Mark 06*
*3D Mark Vantage*
 
*Spiele-Benchmarks*
*Crysis Warhead*
*Far Cry 2*
*Dirt 2*
*Resident Evil 5*
 
*Fazit*





*Einleitung:*

Die „Crosshair“-Serie von Asus bezeichnet AMD-Mainboards, die für Gamer und Übertakter entwickelt wurden.  Die Zugehörigkeit zur „Republic Of Gamers“-Reihe bringt besondere Features und Spezifikationen mit sich. Der Hersteller versucht damit den höchsten Ansprüchen zu genügen. Die beiden ersten „Crosshair“- Pendanten basierten noch auf Chipsätzen von Nvidia. Später als AMD den „790FX“ vorgestellt hat, folgte auch gleich das „Crosshair III Formula“. Vor kurzem stelle Asus den direkten Nachfolger vor, der mit neuer Technik und angepasster Optik überzeugen soll. Was das „Crosshair IV Formula“ leistet, erfahrt ihr in diesem Review.




*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ *Spezifikationen / Features:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​ 

*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ *Verpackung / Lieferumfang:*
​   Asus steckt das Mainboard in den „Republic of Gamers“-üblichen, bordeaux-roten Karton. Darauf finden sich neben den Spezifikationen und Features natürlich auch die Produktbezeichnung sowie wichtige Details. Ein kleines Highlight befindet sich in der aufklappbaren Front, in der ein Blick auf das Mainboard geworfen werden kann und weitere Besonderheiten abgedruckt sind. Nach dem öffnen dieser Verpackung hat der Anwender Zugriff auf zwei schwarze Kartons. In dem einen befindet sich das Crosshair IV Formula, geschützt von einer starken Plastikabdeckung und in dem anderen das beiliegende Zubehör.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






  Dazu gehören folgende Sachen:



*4x SATA2-Kabel (davon 2 einseitig abgewinkelt)*
*   2x SATA3-Kabel (davon 1 einseitig abgewinkelt)*
*   1x ROG-Connect Kabel*
*   1x CrossFire-Brücke*
*   1x Slotblende mit 2x USB 2.0 + 1x FireWire*
*   ROG ATX-Blende*
*   Q-Connector*
*   Handbücher*
*   Treiber-DVD*
*   Kabelbinder*
*   Großer ROG Aufkleber*
*   Asus Casebadge*
*   SATA-Kabel Aufkleber zum beschriften*
*   Kaspersky Anti-Virus (1Jahres Lizenz)*
 
  Der Umfang kann sich sehen lassen, obwohl keine großen Besonderheiten enthalten sind. Eine weitere Bereicherung wären die drei optional erhältlichen Temperatursensoren gewesen, die nicht beiliegen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ *Impressionen / Layout:*
​   Nachdem Asus mit dem „Rampage III Extreme“ ein optisch wirklich ansprechendes Board vorgestellt hat, kommt nun auch das „Crosshair IV Formula“ in einem ähnlich exquisiten Outfit. Die Farbgebung beschränkt sich auf rote, graue und schwarze Töne. Eine wirklich sehr gelungene Mischung. Ein weiteres optisches Sahnestück ist der zusammenhängende North- und Southbridgekühler, der  sich bis über die Spannungswandler erstreckt. Sein massives und kantiges Aussehen wirkt gleichzeitig edel und aggressiv. Doch der Kühler sieht nicht nur gut aus, er verrichtet seine Arbeit  zuverlässig und hält die besagten Komponenten auf angenehmer Temperatur. Neben den optischen Aspekten, verfügt das Board auch über technische Besonderheiten. Dank AMDs 890FX Chipsatz und der 850er Southbrige, verfügt die Platine über sechs SATA 3 Ports die sich zusammen mit einem verbliebenen SATA 2 Port an der rechten unteren Seite befinden. Letzterer wird von einem JMicron Chip angesteuert, da die neue Southbridge kein SATA 2 mehr unterstützt. Dafür realisiert Asus acht 4-Pin Lüfteranschlüsse, die sich per Bios oder Software regeln lassen. Dazu gehören noch drei Anschlüsse für die optional erhältlichen Temperatursensoren. Eine weitere Neuerung in Form der „Q-Dimm“-Technik kann der Käufer im Bereich der 4 Ram-Slots finden. Das bedeutet, dass nur die oberen Verschlüsse beweglich sind. Dadurch wird eine Kollision mit großen Grafikkarten vermieden. Links unten auf der Platine schimmert der Surpreme-FX Aufkleber, der auf dem Soundchip angebracht ist. Wird dieser entfernt, sieht man, dass sich kein vollwertiger X-Fi-, sondern ein VIA VT2020 Baustein darunter befindet. Dank der neuen Northbridge verfügt das „Crosshair IV Formula“ über vier PCI-E Steckplätze, von denen zwei mit vollen 16-Lanes arbeiten. Damit lassen sich Crossfire-Konfigurationen einfach und mit  maximaler Leistung verwirklichen. 

  Die I/O Blende bietet Anschlüsse satt. Neben den sechs USB 2.0 Ports finden sich noch zwei weitere blau eingefärbte, die dem USB 3.0 Standard entsprechen und von dem auf der Platine verlöteten NEC-Controller  angesteuert werden. Dazu kommen die üblichen Verbindungsmöglichkeiten, wie Firewire, E-SATA, PS/2, Optical S/PDIF Out und den 6 Audio Aus- und Eingängen. Zusätzlich kann per Knopfdruck das Bios zurückgesetzt werden. Ein „Republic of Gamers“-Feature dürfte der ROG-Connect-Port mit Switch sein, der es ermöglicht, das laufende System per Laptop oder anderem Rechner zu übertakten. Leider bietet diese High-End Platine nur einen LAN-Anschluss, der von einem Marvell 8059 Controller gesteuert wird.  

  Selbst das Board-Layout wirkt sehr durchdacht. Demnach liegen die zusammengehörigen Ram-Ports nicht genau nebeneinander sondern versetzt. Daher ist die bessere Kühlung gewährleistet. Auch der Boardkühlkörper baut mit seinen 3cm nicht sonderlich hoch. Damit können ausladende Prozessorkühler verwendet werden. 

  Da dieses Mainboard ebenso für Übertakter gedacht ist, fehlen die entsprechenden Features nicht. Seitlich neben den RAM-Slots, kann per Multimeter die Spannung der einzelnen Bestandteile ausgemessen werden. Darunter, direkt nach dem ATX-Stromanschluss sitz ein kleiner roter Taster, der zwei Funktionen besitzt. Zum einen ist vor dem Booten das Feature „MemOK!“  freischaltbar und zum anderen ein vorkonfiguriertes OC-Setup unter Windows  lauffähig. Damit können die letzten Megahertz aus dem System herausgequetscht und Settings geladen werden, die unter dem Betriebssystem nicht mehr bootfähig sind. Am Platinenrand, unter dem letzten PCI-E Slot befinden sich neben dem Reset- und Starttaster ein Übertakter-Button, der verschiedene OC-Einstellungen laden kann und der Core-Unlocker-Knopf, mit dem sich die Kerne oder der Cache bestimmter Prozessoren freischalten lassen. Was nicht fehlen darf, ist der CMOS-Reset Jumper neben dem Biosbaustein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





  Nach entfernen der Federschrauben, kann der Kühlkörper des Mainboards abgenommen werden. Entsprechend kann der Anwender einen Blick auf die North- und Southbridge legen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ *Das Bios:*
​   Bekannt von vorherigen ROG Boards, ist die Tatsache, dass das ausgereifte Übertakter-Menü mit dem Namen „Extreme Tweaker“  ganz am Anfang steht. Dort lassen sich alle relevanten Optionen zum Overclocking einstellen. Angefangen von üblichen Sachen wie Referenztakt und Multiplikator, können außerdem  der Ram-, Northbridge- und HT-Takt  umgestellt werden. Je nach Veränderung zeigt das Bios diese in Echtzeit an. Dadurch weiß der Anwender, welche Taktraten für CPU und Speicher beim Neustart geladen werden. 

  Die Spannungen lassen sich  ebenfalls sehr fein justieren. Dabei zeigen die verschiedenen Schriftfarben, ob die Spannung gefährlich oder  im normalen Bereich ist. Die Status-LEDs auf dem Board spiegeln die eingestellten Werte in den entsprechenden Farben wieder. Ein Feature was sonst bei Intel zu suchen war, ist die Spannungsstabilisierung mit dem Namen „Load Line Calibration“. Ebenso dürfen die Spannungen vom festen Richtwert eingestellt werden, also „Offset“. Die Voltage bleibt dann ähnlich stabil, wie bei Settings mit „LLC“. 

  Neben den anderen üblichen Bios Einstellungen, finden sich weitere nützliche Optionen. Dazu gehören die Belegung der Status-LEDs, die feine Lüftersteuerung und die acht OC-Profile. Ebenso findet das vorbildliche Flash-Tool „Asus EZ-Flash2“ den Weg ins Bios. Damit kann ein Bios Update einfach mit Daten von USB-Sticks, Festplatten und anderen Medien erfolgen. 

  Im gesamten wirkt alles sehr aufgeräumt und übersichtlich, auch für Anfänger.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ *Spannungen / Parameter:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​



*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ *Das Testsystem:*
​   Das Testsystem setzt sich aus dem weit verbreiteten AMD Phenom X4 955 BE im C3 Stepping mit der Asus EAH 4890 Formula zusammen. Ebenfalls gehören 4 GB Mushkin Speicher und ein Noctua NH-U12P dazu. Zum Leistungsvergleich dient das Asus M4A79T Deluxe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ *Leistungsaufnahme:*
​   Im direkten Vergleich kann man schön erkennen, dass das „Crosshair IV Formula“ um einiges effizienter arbeitet als der hauseigene Konkurrent. Ganze 7 Watt werden im Idle und 16 Watt unter Last weniger verbraucht. Und das bei mehr Features und Ausstattung. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ *Temperaturen:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 


*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ *Overclocking:*
​   Da das „Crosshair“ prädestiniert zum übertakten ist, werden alle möglichen Taktraten auf das Maximum angehoben – natürlich bei moderaten Spannungen. Es sollte jedoch bedacht werden, dass mit anderen CPUs und anderen System-Konfigurationen bessere oder schlechtere Ergebnisse erzielt werden können.  


*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ *Maximaler Referenztakt:*
​   Hier lässt das ROG-Board die Muskeln spielen und erreicht ohne Mühe 350 MHz. Standard sind 200 MHz. Daraus ergibt sich eine 75-prozentige Steigerung. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ *Maximaler Speichertakt:*
​   Ein eben so gutes Ergebnis kann mit dem Speicher erreicht werden. Mit den leichten Spannungserhöhungen sind 955 MHZ realisierbar. Das reicht für DDR3-1910.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ *Maximaler HT- und Northbridgetakt:*
​   Ganz knapp an der 3 GHz Marke gescheitert, reicht es immerhin für 2948 MHz. Ein akzeptabler wert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ *Software:*
​   Asus legt dem „Crosshair“ ein wirklich umfangreiches Softwarepaket bei. Neben den nötigen Treibern kann auf alle möglichen Asus Tools zurückgegriffen werden. Dank der AI-Suite mit Turbo V Evo, PC-Probe, EPU-Engine und Fan-Expert hat der Anwender das Gefühl, die volle Kontrolle über das System zu besitzen. Ein Highlight ist das Tool „GameFirst“. Damit werden die Datenpakete des Spiels in der Netzwerkverbindung erkannt und mit höherer Priorität übertragen. Dadurch verkürzt sich die Reaktionszeit, die Netzwerkverbindung wird schneller und störende Verzögerungen (Lags) während der Online Partie gehören der Vergangenheit an. Desweiteren kann der Nutzer bestimmen, ob das VoiP Programm, der Media Streaming Client oder der Datenübertragungsservice den Vorrang haben soll. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ *Turbo V EVO:*
​   Das Tool dient ähnlich wie AMDs „Overdrive“, zum übertakten im Betriebssystem. Einzig der Speicherteiler kann nicht verändert werden. Turbo V ist relativ komplex aufgebaut und verfügt über unzählige Einstellungsoptionen. Der Gleichnamige Menüpunkt beinhaltet drei weitere Untermenüs:
*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ *Turbo V:*
​ 

*Easy Mode*: Dabei ist nur der Referenztakt veränderbar.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







*Manual Mode*: Hier kann neben allen Spannungen auch der Referenztakt und der Multiplikator verstellt werden. Außerdem lassen sich alle Kerne einzeln übertakten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








 *Auto Tuning*: In diesem Punkt befinden sich die Optionen „Fast“, „Extreme“ und „Custom“. Bei letzterem können noch weitere Settings ausgewählt werden. Wie der Name schon sagt, übertaktet die Software automatisch und versucht den besten Takt zu finden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Die Taktraten werden mit Spannungsanpassung und Stabilitätstest ausgelotet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Das Auto Tuning funktionier im gesamten sehr gut und zuverlässig. Hier und da kann der User noch etwas feinjustieren. Stürzt das System während des Vorgangs ab, startet die Software mit den vorherigen Einstellungen neu. Die Taktraten waren allesamt primestable. Für Overclocking-Neulinge eine sehr gute Alternative.



*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ *Turbo-Key:*​ 
  Neben dem Turbo V Menü gibt es zwei weitere Optionen. Das sind „CPU-Level-Up“ und „Turbo-Key“. Bei letzterem kann der User  das System minimal per Tastenkombination übertakten. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ *CPU-Level-UP:*
​   „CPU-Level-Up“ hingegen, bietet 2 Profile zum übertakten. Es ist möglich, den Phenom X4 955 BE auf Niveau des 965 BE zu bringen und außerdem auf 3,6 GHz laufen zu lassen. Die verwendete Spannung ist mit 1,50 Volt relativ hoch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ *Benchmarks:*
​ 
  Das Testsystem lief für die Benchmarks auf Standardtakt um den reellen Vergleich zu gewährleisten. Alle Benchmarks mussten dreimal durchlaufen werden, um die Genauigkeit zu verbessern. Die Details stehen in den Diagrammen. 



*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ *Anwendungs-Benchmarks:*
​ *Super Pi Mod 1.5 XS*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ *wPrime 1.55*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ *Hexus Pifast*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​*MaxxMem*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​*True Crypt*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​*x264*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​*7-Zip*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​*WinRar*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​*HD-Tach*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​*Cinebench R10*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​*Cinebench R11.5*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​*Aquamark 3*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​*Unigine Heaven 2.0*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​*3D Mark 06*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​*3D Mark Vantage*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​*Spiele-Benchmarks*


*Crysis Warhead*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ *Far Cry 2*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​*Dirt 2*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​*Resident Evil 5*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 


  Dank der Benchmarks kann man gut erkennen, dass das „Crosshair IV Formula“ meist schneller ist oder wenigstens gleichauf liegt und das bei geringerer Leistungsaufnahme sowie besserem Overclockingverhalten. Die wirklichen Leistungsvorteile, erreicht man dann durch zuletzt genanntes.




*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ *Fazit:*
​   Asus präsentiert mit dem „Crosshair IV Formula“ ein ausgereiftes Enthusiasten-Mainboard für den Sockel AM3. Dank des extrem guten Overclocking-Potenzials und der hervorragenden Leistung, kann die Platine zu Recht als Referenz für AMD bezeichnet werden. Kein anderes Board kann die Eigenschaften derzeit toppen. Hier stimmt einfach alles. So verdient die Optik ein großes Lob, genau so wie die beiliegende Software. Der Einsatzbereich dürfte sehr umfangreich  sein, denn nicht nur Extrem- Übertakter und Enthusiasten kommen auf ihre Kosten, sondern auch Einsteiger sollten dank des einfachen Handlings sowie der stark unterstützenden Tools in den Genuss der Vorteile kommen. Selbst für Crossfire-Konfigurationen ist das „Crosshair IV Formula“ bestens gerüstet. 

  Durch das durchweg positive Ergebnis verdient sich die Platine den Gold-Award. Der Preis von knapp 185 Euro ist angesichts der Leistung zwar hoch, aber angemessen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





**Das Crosshair IV Formula kaufen**
---------------------------------------------------------------------
*Desweiteren möchte ich der PCGH-Redaktion und Mushkin für die Unterstützung danken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



---------------------------------------------------------------------
*
weitere aktuelle Mainboard-Reviews:



*EVGA X58 Classified 4-Way SLi [by rabensang]*
*Asus Rampage III Extreme [by McZonk]*
*MSI 890FXA-GD70 [by xTc]*
*Asus Maximus III Formula [by Mc Zonk]*

*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ ​


----------



## rabensang (2. Juni 2010)

Bilder 1


----------



## rabensang (2. Juni 2010)

Bilder 2


----------



## rabensang (2. Juni 2010)

Bilder 3


----------



## rabensang (2. Juni 2010)

Bilder4


----------



## rabensang (2. Juni 2010)

Bilder5


----------



## rabensang (2. Juni 2010)

Bilder 6


----------



## rabensang (2. Juni 2010)

Bilder 7


----------



## rabensang (2. Juni 2010)

Bilder 8


----------



## rabensang (2. Juni 2010)

Bilder 9


----------



## rabensang (2. Juni 2010)

Bilder 10


----------



## rabensang (2. Juni 2010)

Bilder 11


----------



## rabensang (2. Juni 2010)

Bilder 12


----------



## rabensang (2. Juni 2010)

Bilder 13


----------



## rabensang (2. Juni 2010)

Bilder 14


----------



## rabensang (2. Juni 2010)

Bilder 15


----------



## rabensang (2. Juni 2010)

Bilder 16


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (7. Juni 2010)

Hier geht es zum Diskussionsthread: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/lesertests-mainboards/103665-review-asus-crosshair-iv-formula.html


----------

